# Chen Zhaokui



## Xue Sheng (Apr 16, 2012)

Chen Zhaokui (1928-1981)






Chen Zhaokui (son of Chan Fake) - tuishou (series of still photos)


----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 16, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Chen Zhaokui (1928-1981)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------
He was also Chen Xiao Wang's uncle and one of his teachers. Thx for the pics.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2012)

Also uncle to Chen Xiaoxing, Chen Zhenglei and father of Chen Yu.

Chen Zhaokui on Sparring


----------

